
Show HN: Grab a color palette for your next project - hasukimchi
https://www.colourhunt.com/
======
hasukimchi
Good day everyone! The last few weeks I was working on a small color
community.

As a designer you can share your favorite color palettes and as a developer
you can grab some for your next project.

On most sites I was missing a feature to easy grab them. I always have to
manually copy and paste hex values or even make a screenshot and grab the
colors out of sketch.

Thats why I wanted something more smooth and build Colour Hunt. With CSS +
Preprocessor export and soon with Sketch export.

~~~
wjr
As a non-designer, I like seeing sites like this for inspiration, but I lack
the imagination of how it would actually look like in actual implementation.

Something I'd suggest would be if it's possible to create a simple wireframe
based web interface (form, CTA, background) that uses the currently selected
color pallet, as a way to have a live preview of the individual color palette.

~~~
hasukimchi
Oh thats a really cool idea. I like it.

Could be however a bit tricky. Because the color palettes can have anything
between 2 and 5 colors and not every palette can be translated 1:1 into a
website.

But this is definitely something I will be looking into!

